# I came, I saw, I... settled down



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

well good to see you again scott, congrats on getting married and the baby. let me know when he/she's ready to start teaching em how to shred the gnar. i'm thinking around 8-10 months should be old enough right?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Gotta be one of the best opening posts I've read on this forum.
Quite the story.

Well, welcome back, and good luck with the baby!


BTW, when the doctor tells you the sex of your baby, there's little point in responding with "FUCK YOU DOCTOR!" if it's not what you wanted. LOL!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

WOW i have a boring life in comparison... 

Don't know you and wasn't around for the original introduction, but WELCOME BACK...

It's all downhill from here child wise, i have 2, although my eldest is now 18 and self sufficient, it doesn't stop... On rearranging my life, i ended up with my current g/f who has 2 children so it starts all over again... Although this time, i have managed to make a snowboarding addict out of the youngest, which is great, so i get to teach, have fun and have an excuse to carry on my addiction with him... Woo Hoo

Whatever the world has in store for you, make sure that the snow is always involved, it is a fantastic thing...


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> well good to see you again scott, congrats on getting married and the baby. let me know when he/she's ready to start teaching em how to shred the gnar. i'm thinking around 8-10 months should be old enough right?


Interesting enough, I have an aunt who is an instructor who has been successful with kids as old as 18 months.



GreyDragon said:


> BTW, when the doctor tells you the sex of your baby, there's little point in responding with "FUCK YOU DOCTOR!" if it's not what you wanted. LOL!


Lol. I swear to god I mean it when I say I don't care what the sex of the kid is. I'll raise them the same. "Don't be a sissy" will be the family motto. With that being said I have a wife, two sisters, mom, mother-in-law, sister-in-law who is married to a woman and have a daughter, our bff's are two lesbians AND I work in an office with only women. I could use another guy around to break up this "Meat-Curtain Tent Sale Blowout."



Kevin137 said:


> Whatever the world has in store for you, make sure that the snow is always involved, it is a fantastic thing...


You can count on it!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That Neosporin was to lube up your ass for the giant fist that got shoved up there. It lubes and disinfects all at once.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That Neosporin was to lube up your ass for the giant fist that got shoved up there. It lubes and disinfects all at once.












9876543210


----------

